# Donor BFP - Precious Cargo Part 1



## Jayne

A suggestion was made to me yesterday by Caroline for something I had considered a few weeks back after one of the ladies had mentioned possibly feeling uncomfortable posting on the donor boards with pregnancy related stuff now that she had achieved pregnancy, but it had gone out of my mind completely.  Thanks for the reminder Caroline   

I know some of you may wish to go onto the Bun in the Oven threads, but you may also wish for a haven in addition to, or solely, to discuss pg which came about via a donor.  Hopefully this can be that place.  

Will do a list in here soon, which I hope will grow and grow.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Thanks Jayne for creating this thread.  

I certainly intend to keep up with the donor sperm thread and don't feel uncomfortable posting there, but it's nice to have somewhere to talk specifically about pregnancy without worrying about being insensitive.  Like Jayne, I hope to see the Precious Cargo group grow and grow!   

I'm in the very early stages of my pregnancy - just over 5 weeks - so keeping it secret at the moment (apart from immediate family)   .  So it's great to be able to talk about it on FF.  The next milestone is the first scan, a week tomorrow.  

Hope to hear from some more of you soon (I am going to feel pretty silly for suggesting this thread if I'm the only one on it!   ),
Caroline xxx


----------



## Clare the minx

I'm now 14 weeks and 1 day pregnant and I think this will be helpful as it's great to know that it's worked for others as well and the emotions that we experience during the pregnancy are more or less normal(if there's such a thing as normal that is!)Must say I think me and dp were extremely lucky as though we'd been having treatment since August last year they only caught me 2 before I ovulated,the 1st time was January and was told womb lining was too thin but they'd inseminate me anyway and obviously it didn't work.
Kept telling dp just 2 days after insemination it hadn't worked and I was right!So feel extremely lucky that 2nd insemiation in February worked!!Still can't beleive I'm pregnant though I'm actually beginning to show already and have had 2 scans so far.When you see your baby/babies for that first time it is just so amazing and every time you see them your amazed at how quickly they've grown.Can't wait till we can find out the sex as that is something we'd both like to know. 

Good luck and health to everyone throughout the pregnancies,
Love Clare


----------



## alex28

Good thread Jayne

Its really interesting to read others posts and pick up some tips as hopefully we will all be on here soon!!

Claire and Caroline - enjoy your pregnancies!!!


----------



## Jayne

That's the thing Alex, the thread is here for people to read if they choose too, or to avoid if it's too painful for them.  Anyone can post wherever they like, but this just provides that extra space to discuss pg stuff that someone may not feel comfortable putting on the donor threads.  

Really looking forward to watch the thread grow and grow   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Natalief

Hi Girls

Thanks for this thread Jayne  

I'm currently 30 weeks pregnant with a little boy    

I already have one child who was conceived through 2 cycles of ICSI using my own eggs.  This pregnancy has been very stressfull.  I've had four bleeds and have developed antibodies against the baby's blood due being RH -ive but, against the odds I'm still going  

Caroline - Congratulations on you pregnancy.  I kept mine a secret until I was twelve weeks, it was the hardest thing ever.  I got such a big mouth.  

Clare - Congratulations to you as well.  What's your due date ?

I really hope others join us soon. 

Take care, Natalie xx


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi everyone,

This is such a great idea!! I am 8 weeks pg after my 4th cycle of DIUI. I have been posting on the Lesbians using donor sperm thread and whilst they have been absolutely wonderfull, I feel bad as everyone else is still ttc. I have not really known where to go on this site so hope its okay for me to join you all.

Have been having a rotten time with sickness over the last week or so, this seems to have worn off some what so all being well, hopefully should continue in the same vain. (am so worried that something should go wrong am forgetting to enjoy the experience!!)

Clare, Caroline and Natalie, good luck with your pregnancies,

Kerry


----------



## nismat

I'm another one who will be keeping an eye on how you're all getting on  
I think it's a great idea to have a separate thread like this - after all, as a group, I'm sure you've all gots lots of niggles/worries/experience to share, that those of us who are not pregnant (or at least not yet!), just won't understand completely.


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hello Girls, glad to see some more of you on this thread!  

Clare, I can’t believe you’re over 14 weeks already!  When do you think you’ll be able to find out the sex of your baby?    I definitely don’t want to know about ours though – I want it to be a surprise!

Hi Natalie, nice to meet you.   I’m sorry to hear you have had a stressful pregnancy so far – you’re nearly there though!  I am also RH –ve so hoping it won’t cause too many complications.  Did you use a donor egg this time?  I was a bit confused about the ‘donor aspect’ of your tx.

Hi Kerry, congratulations on your pregnancy – I do sometimes read the Lesbians using donor sperm thread to see how you’re getting on, and Tamsin and Herbaltea post on the other donor thread.  How is the sickness?   I know what you mean about being so worried you forget to enjoy it (pg not sickness!), I am still ‘knicker checking’ as I’m finding it hard to believe everything will be ok!  I’m looking forward to the first scan next week but I’m so scared of hearing anything that begins ‘I’m sorry but..’  I’m grateful to be off the starting blocks but so impatient to get a bit further along!  

I had my first little puke this morning, but it may have just been over vigorous use of the toothbrush!  I was soooo sick with DD, from weeks 6-14, and I remember saying ‘MORNING sickness!  If only it were just mornings!’ so it seems pretty crazy that I’m wishing for it this time, but it’s kind of gross but reassuring!

Love to everyone, look forward to hearing how you’re getting on (and getting some new members too of course)
Caroline xxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Hi I'm having my next scan on 19th July and I'll be 21 weeks and 3 days so should be able to find out then just can't wait till we know if baby is boy or girl.Though it does seem ages away till the scan.One thing that does drive me up the wall is before I was pregnant I use to suffer from migraines every now and then but took tablets to get rid of it and now I still get them but not half as often and the only thing I can really use is that Forehead stuff which is okay but you have to keep applying it for it to work!!!
Just can't wait till I can go on maternity leave and actually enjot being pregnant properly even though I only work 3 full days a week it really tires me out now and I'm standing up all day so my feet and back kill by the end of the day.Weighed myself on Tuesday and I've only put 3 pounds on since I got pregnant so am really impressed though I bet I weigh more now been celebrating with bags of chocolate since I fount out!!!Naughty me.Gotta go I'm going to be late for work!!

Love Clare


----------



## Jayne

Clare, you can take paracetamol whilst pg.  It doesn't cross the placenta, and in the recommended dose is completely safe.  I know it won't get rid of a migraine completely, as they're more severe than a regular headache, but it may take the edge off a bit more for you than the 4 head stuff.  

Jayne x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Clare, I'm also worried about getting a full-blown migraine as my usual cocktail of 2 ibuprofen + 2 paracetamol & codeine is off limits!  I've always been prone to headaches but only started getting migraines 5 years ago.  I took paracetamol on the 2ww and it did take the edge off it, plus I use 4head but that never gets rid of it, it just feels nice!  Those soothing gel patches are quite good but you have to be at home as you look like you've had major surgery..

I'm glad to hear you're getting less migraines now you're pg - are they less often or less severe when you get them?  I usually get them when I ovulate and when AF arrives so I was wondering if the extra hormones would cause havoc, but - touch wood - I haven't had any so far.  Have you ever tried a TENS machine?  I've heard they can be quite effective, plus you could use it for the birth!

I'm getting a bit edgy as I know any day now my boss is going to ask me about my timetable from September and I'm going to have to come clean, even though it's far to early to tell her.  We've got a new teacher starting in Sept and it would be logical for me to take the GCSE group but I can't let that happen when I'll have to abandon them at Christmas.. I feel terrible but I can't put my life on hold for other people's kids forever!  When we started ttc I was hoping to get pg asap so I could go on maternity leave at the end of the academic year.. little did I know things were going to get way more complicated than that!

love to everyone,
Caroline xxx


----------



## alex28

Girls

You may find this interesting

http://naturalhealth.ninemsn.com.au/pregnancy/3d_birthing_video.asp and

http://naturalhealth.ninemsn.com.au/pregnancy/developing_baby.asp


----------



## Jayne

That's really good Alex    Felt a bit emotional watching that, both because it brought back happy memories for me and also because I so hope every single one of you get to experience this one day very soon  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## sinny

Good luck Caroline, enjoy your scan.  Hope everything goes well

Sinny
x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Oh dear, I just wrote all about the scan but forgot to hit 'post' after 'preview' - duh!  

Thanks so much for all your good wishes for my scan this morning - it means a lot.    I know these were mainly on the donor thread but this is where it's ok for me to go on about it!

I was extreeeemely nervous but it was ok - we saw the heartbeat and the doc said we only have a 5% chance of miscarriage now.  It suddenly feels real now, and like we're 'allowed' to be excited.   Recently I've been posting a bit on the 'donor issue' thread and it maybe wasn't the best idea as it made me focus on the worries, but having seen the heartbeat I feel more than ever that this is OUR baby.  I had some blood taken after the scan and both the nurses I've seen recently were congratulating me - at the last progesterone test one of them asked if we were having fertility tx and I told her about DI, so they seemed to be rooting for me more!  Next scan is 1st July, which will be 10 weeks, so if that's ok we'll tell DD, can't wait for that.

Lots of love to everyone, Caroline xxx


----------



## Marielou

Oooooh Caroline, wonderful news!!     I remember my 6 week scan with Charlie - it really is magical, isnt it?  

Hope everyones pregnancies are going well, can't wait to join you over here!

Marie xx


----------



## [Katie]

Caroline - So glad to hear the scan went well and everything is OK. It must be a wonderful experience to hear your baby's heartbeat. Take care. x


----------



## Clare the minx

Went and had blood taken again for them to check for chances of baby having spina bifda and downs syndrome so now have too wait 2 weeks till get results back.I've had that much blood taken since undergoing fertility treatment I'm suprised I've got any left!Been bidding like a mad woman on e-bay for maternity clothes as I just want to make the most of being pregnant and enjoy my growing bump.I want to be a stylish pregnant lady(if that's at all possible) and for people to know that I'm pregnant.
Thanks for info on migraines aren't they a nightmare when you get them as you just can't seem to be able to do anything.I'm counting the weeks down till my next scan as I can't wait till we see baby again and how much it would of grown since last scan.I'm planning on breast feeding if I can though the idea has never really appealed to me I just want to do whats best for our baby and breast milk is.Though I am going to express as well so that DP can also feed baby(especially at night when I'll need my sleep!!) and I've already brought some haberman bottles(baby whisperer programme suggested them) as there good for breast fed babies as they still have to suck to get any milk out of them unlike other bottles were the milk just comes out. 

Hope all the pregnancy's are going fine

Love Clare


----------



## alex28

Great news Caroline and Clare i hope the results are fine xx


----------



## lily rose

dear sweetcaroline and all the other girls on this thread,

i don't know if you remember me, i posted when i had sad news on tese - you responded and made me feel alot better... anyways, i'm just writing to say congratulations on your bfp. i've just realised it's you!

i hope all of you are enjoying your pregnancies...

best wishes 

lily rose


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Lily Rose - how could I forget someone with such a pretty name?  

Thanks for your message, that's really sweet of you.   I hope you're doing ok and coming to terms with the disappointing tese.  There are days when I think about it and still feel sad but overall I'm excited to be pg and sure that we are all (DD as well) going to love him or her to bits!

Caroline xxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Well I've now got a doctor's appointment today as last wednesday I had a migraine that would just not go(I had them blue cooling strips stuck all over my forehaed and neck so I started looking like a smurf)then since Thursday I had quite a bad cold!!Talk about luck.The thing is I'm coughing that much it's making my stomach hurt so I'm worrying about how it might affect baby.I'm also asthmatic though I've not had to use an Inhaler in years.
Fingers crossed everything will be fine and I'm worrying over nothing.It doesn't help when the place I work at everyone smokes(I don't and never have)and I do Bingo calling sometimes which isn't nice when I've got loads of people smoking near me and my throat hurts anyway!My boss was actually bad-mouthing me thursday because I had the day off wouldn't mind but I've been there since christmas and not had any time off.Roll on maternity leave I think!!Hope all the pregnancy's are going well,

All my love Clare xx


----------



## Jayne

Caroline - Fantastic news on your scan   

Clare- Don't blame you for not wanting to be around a smokey atmosphere at the moment.  I don't know for sure, but isn't there some sort of health and safety at work law that means you don't have to be in that sort of environment whilst pg?  If there's not, there should be!  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## bagpuss1

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have not posted for a while, just got back from holiday in Egypt, oooh lovely I hear you all sigh. Not really!! The hotel was amazing and it was really hot. 

Unfortunately we have both come back with stomach bugs. Despite watching what I eat and only eating in the hotels restaurant!! Not a good idea for a lass who is ten weeks pregnant!! Still feel pretty bad with bad squits!!, have contacted my midwife and early pregnancy unit who have said not to worry, have had no bleeding or anything so that is good. 

I just feel so stupid for going away, my GP and Midwife said it was okay for me to go, now I just feel like I have just put at risk the most important thing in my life, for what, sun, sick and squits!!

Am going to my GPs tomorrow with a lovely sample!! and then I have my scan on Thursday, fingers crossed that everything is okay.

Sorry there are no personals, will post another day.

Thanks for listening,
Kerry


----------



## Jayne

Hi Kerry 

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  Please don't worry (easier said than done I know) about the tummy upset harming your baby.  I'm sure all will be fine.  I had an upset tummy when pg with Jack, and also worried like mad, but you know, those little bubbas are tougher than you imagine    I'm sure all will be well for you and your scan will be fantastic   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Natalief

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while.  I've been feeling really tired.  My iron levels are ok so it must be all the weight I have put on.  I started my consultant care yesterday due to my history ( previous baby stopped growing at around 34 weeks) everything seems ok with the baby (touch-wood)  but my blood pressure has gone up    So I've got to go back Friday and have it checked. Fingers crossed it was a one off.

Kerry - Sorry to hear about your tummy bug    I'm sure you will be fine.  Best of luck with your scan.

Clare - I hope your cough is better.  As someone else has said I'm sure there is rules about smoking in the work place. 

Caroline - I hope you are well.

Sorry to everyone I've missed but I hope everyone is blooming !!!!!!

Take care girls, Natalie xx


----------



## Clare the minx

Well I've been to my first Aqua natal class and even though I walked in and out of the centre twice(due to nerves!)I did actually go in and I must say I really did enjoy it and feel strangely re-energized which is a big plus as I've not felt like that for months!I was not as far gone as the other ladies were and you could see their bumps majorly compared to my smaller one but I feel better in myself having actually done some exercise.Feel more in control of my body again and glad I'm doing something positive to help me have a healthy pregnancy.
Plus I don't want to use this pregnancy as an excuse to sit and eat my way through all the food in the flat(Tempting thought though it is!).Isn't it strange when your pregnant suddenly everyone buy's you chocolate in bulk!!!I ended up giving it away so the temptation isn't to just munch on it as I want to stay healthy for the baby if I can.I'm not saying I don't pig out every now and then as I do but my parents are buying me that much chocolate I could start up my own sweet shop(If I ate it all you'd have to take the window out to get me out of the flat when I go into labour!)
Oh yes I went to my doctor's and she thinks my asthma is coming back(I've not had any asthma symptons for 9 years!)and that I've also got a cold.So she's given me an inhaler which I have to take every day and If I get no better I've got to go back and they'll start me on proper asthma treatment.My first question was will it affect baby and thankfully she said no!So I feel abit better now.Anyway I really hope everyones pregnancy is going well,

Love And Luck to you all, Clare


----------



## Jayne

Clare, I have asthma too, and needed to use 3 types of inhalers whilst pg.  Serevent, Ventolin and Beclomethasone.  Apparently inhaled steroids don't harm the baby at all as only a teeny amount is absorbed into the blood stream, and it's more risk to the baby to have uncontrolled asthma.  

Some people find their asthma gets worse whilst pg, so it may be that once your baby is born, you will become asymptomatic again, as you have been for the past 9 years.  Some others find asthma gets better and some just stay the same.  Mine stayed the same. 

Well done on avoiding the chocolate and going to aquanatal   

Jayne x


----------



## Clare the minx

Wow Jayne,
Thanks for the quick reply that's made me feel alot better now.So hopefully I can stop worrying if that's possible!Yeah the Aqua natal was really good and it's made me feel more in control of my body and weight which is a plus.I want to have a healthy pregnancy and plus I was 12 stone 3 pounds just over a year and half ago and had to go to weight watchers to lose it which I did.when I fount out I was pregnant I weighed 9 stone 1 pound so I'd lost 3 stone 2 pounds which I'm ever so proud of so knowing how hard it can be to lose the excess weight I want to stay as healthy as I can.

Love Clare xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi Clare 

Glad I could help reassure you a bit   

Well done on the weight loss before pg   You should be very proud of yourself    It's all so easy to let it go to pot whilst pg - I must admit I started with good intentions and had been so good with going to the gym and weight loss in the year before I conceived (both with Jack and Ben) but it all went downhill whilst pg.  Partly through lack of self discipline and partly through things happening in my pregnancy which put me off track a bit.  I had pancreatitits at 13 weeks pg with Jack, then sciatica and pre-eclampsia.  With Ben, I had SPD, which most definitely didn't lend itself well to exercise    Although admitedly it was at it's worst in the third tri and I maybe could've walked a bit more during the other trimesters    

Am still working on getting things back on track now  

If you do it all right now though, it'll be so much easier once your baby arrives to lose any bit of weight you may gain over and above that the pregnancy provides - probably in the third tri when you tend to be less active (although of course that's not true for all women).  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Well it's about time this little thread got another post! Some new members would be nice too.. come on Nat and Marie!   I have posted on the 1st trimester board on Bun in the Oven but, although it's great that there are so many girls on it, it's almost impossible to keep up!

I feel a bit deflated as DD and I went to the dentist this morning and he said something about me needing my back teeth x-rayed then he said, 'You're not pregnant are you?' It was only a check-up, I wasn't expecting it at all, so I went 'Oh! Err, yes.. Oh dear I hadn't planned to tell my daughter yet'. What an IDIOT, why didn't I say no then phone later to cancel the appt? Sophie is really excited but when I suggested she wait until after the 10-week scan before telling her friends she said 'You can't do that to me, I _have_ to tell them today.. and my teacher'. So my secret is out.. Not the way I planned it at all, I just hope to God everything is ok at the scan!

Well done on the exercise Clare!  Hope you're ok... ooh you've had your scan, did you get to find out the baby's sex? (Don't worry you don't have to tell us.. although I'm really curious!).  

Wow, Jayne, you certainly went through it when you were pg, didn't you? I also had sciatica when I was expecting DD and had to crawl around by the end of the day! I'm still wearing my pedometer and trying to do 10K steps a day but I have been eating more than usual as it's the only thing that helps with the sickness. My tea addiction is waning and I'm drinking apple juice and wanting lots of fruit and veggies, but I just had a gorgeous cinnamon danish. Well I was feeling hungry after reading about Marie's DH's bbq.. oh to have a chef as a DH!  If my DH were to change career that would be bottom of his list though.

love to everyone,
Caroline xxxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Got my results back from the blood test for down syndrome and spina bifada and it came back as very low risk so that's one less thing to worry about for now!I've got to wait till my next scan which is 3 weeks on tuesday to hopefully find out baby's sex as i'll be 21 weeks and 3 days!!I'm just really hoping baby doesn't keep it's legs crossed otherwise I may never find out.
Don't know about anyone else but it is way too hot for me have to have a fan on me constantly,well there goes my electric bill.Feeling alot better now which I'm glad about just counting the weeks down till I can go on maternity leave as my job is not getting no better they've got me cleaning out ashtrays now which is discusting so I'm just gritting my teeth and thinking about my maternity leave.If it'd of been a job I really liked or could even cope with I'd of worked for longer but my boss is making my life difficult.I'm back in tomorrow and I'm dreading it as the air conditioning don't work plus there's no windows you can open so it get's like a sauna!!

Love Clare xx


----------



## Jayne

Caroline - The nausea/sickness is horrible isn't it.  I didn't have it with Jack, but had it from 6-16 weeks with Ben    I can honestly say, it was one pregnancy symptom I could've done without!  I know it's worth it in the end, but even so, it's not nice to go through.  I did drink ginger and honey tea (those herbal sachets) for a bit and it helped for about 20 mins after I'd finished, but it always came back, and also found Haribo Sour sweets helped a little too, but only whilst I was eating them - am surprised I have any teeth left!  

Clare - glad to hear the results gave your baby a low risk   

I didn't find out the sex with Jack, but there was no stopping me in finding out with Ben.  I didn't regret it for a second either.  Just remember that it's just the guess of the sonographer, and there is a chance he/she is wrong!    Can you imagine!    So long as bubbs is healthy though eh    

Jayne x


----------



## Clare the minx

Wow have to say I'm sure I've been feeling baby move since saturday and I know alot of people describe it as like a butterfly wings but I'd describe it more as a feeling of loads of tiny little stinging nettles!It just feels so strange.I'm sure little ones been doing back flips and somersaults inside me!As sometimes it's on one side than it seems to go from one side of my stomach to the other!!I'm also finding it more difficult to get comfy at night already annd I brought baby's first toy from the Early learning centre yesturday(just couldn't help myself!)Hope all the pregnancy's are going well and here's to a healthy nine months  !

Love Clare xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

How lovely that you can feel your baby kicking, Clare - I absolutely loved it when I could feel DD move!    

I bought some ginger and lemon tea, Jayne.. hmm, I think it must be an acquired taste!   With DD I was sick most mornings at this stage but this time I'm not actually throwing up - maybe that means I'm having a boy?!   (I think of this as the 'sicky smiley', despite the balloons). I have probably spoken too soon and will be puking for England (well, C.I) in a few days!

love to everyone,
Caroline xxxx


----------



## Jayne

Caroline - That does look like a sicky smiley doesn't it, if you take away the balloons   

I agree, the ginger and lemon tea does take a bit of getting used too.  I hated it to be honest, and only drank it because it helped give some relief for a short amount of time afterwards.  The ginger capsules did nothing for me, and the travel sickness wrist bands made me feel sicker!    I did get some peppermint tea in too, but never got around to drinking it as the mere thought of peppermint whilst pg made me heave!  

I hope your nausea does ease soon, as it's not nice, even if the reward is great and well worth it.  

I wasn't sick at all with Jack and had nausea from 6-16 weeks with Ben, day and night, with about 4 throw ups a day    

Clare - Lovely that you can feel bubbs moving.  Isn't it magical   I used to think it felt a bit like if something like my eye, or thigh muscles twitched.  I could also equate it to a fish flopping out of water.  Then eventually you feel definite punches and kicks and even the rolls, which to me felt like long drags on the inside of my tummy.  

Caroline, you may feel something earlier this time as you know what to look for.  With Jack I was 22 weeks gone, but with Ben it was between 13 and 14 weeks I felt it.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Jayne, I am getting on much better with the peppermint tea than the ginger and lemon! I do have to put sugar in it though. 

We had our 10 week scan this morning and it was so amazing to see sproglet moving around, quite a bonding moment!  Our feet were firmly back on the ground straight after, however, booking appts for the nuchal screening etc, since I am the 'ripe old age' of 36. The consultant went through all the tests but then seemed to be pushing us in the direction of having no screening at all.. when I said I had no hesitation about the non-invasive tests he said, 'But you have to consider that those can lead to invasive tests which could cause you to miscarry a healthy baby'. It was all a bit depressing.. well it's a controversial topic so prob best not to get into it!

I was 19 weeks when I first felt Sophie move, although I then realised that what I had thought were 'butterflies' for a couple of weeks had been her moving. 13-14 weeks?? Wow that would be great!  

I might even do a ticker now, haven't felt brave enough yet!

I hope everyone is doing ok,
love Caroline xxx


----------



## bitbit3

Hello everyone

I have only just seen this thread, and would like to join you all for a bit if thats ok? I am 32 weeks pregnant with a little boy, after IVF with donor sperm.

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Marielou

Sorry, I'm a bit of a lurker over here ....

Popped over to see how Caroline's scan went yesterday - Congratulations on an other good scan,  not long until you're in your 2nd tri now - where does the time go?  


Bitbit - Long time no speak!  OMG its been agesssss - how are you?  Congrats on the boy - how exciting!

Marie xx


----------



## natalie34

Caroline,

Just a quick note to say am so pleased your scan went well.

With love,

Nat x


----------



## Jayne

Caroline - Well done on your scan   

Bitbit - Welcome   Not long to go now - how exciting!   

Hi to everyone else. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Clare the minx

Great news on your scan isn't it amazing when you can actually see baby inside of you!!Don't worry too much about the tests what will be will be!!I can't believe I'm nearly halfway through already,I'm 20 weeks on saturday and can't wait till I can actually hold baby.Isn't it funny though how many people start telling you about nightmare labours(like we want to hear about it!)
I'm definately feeling baby move now but really want dp to be able to experience it too so roll on when it's kicking hell out of me(You watch in a couple of weeks time I'll probably regret saying that!)Good luck in all the pregnancies.

Love Clare

Roll on 2 weeks today as I get my next scan and hopefully find out sex of baby!!


----------



## Clare the minx

Fount another friend at work is pregnant now the thing is she's never wanted kids(she made a nasty comment when I first told her I was pregnant!)She cried when she fount out she was pregnant as she was upset and it annoys me as there are so many people who really want children and struggling to have one and there she is.Plus as she's been working with the company for 5 years there treating us both different,there telling her to sit down(for 3 hours as her stomach hurts)but when my stomach hurt they just told me it's just pregnancy pains and I'll be fine!!!
Also they keep sending me on my dinner last at 2 p,m and her first at 12 and they never did that for me when I was 13 weeks pregnant and still aren't now!!Got to go before I wind myself up thinking about it.

Lots of love Clare xxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Amazing we went for our scan today and god the baby's grown so quick.Also fount out the sex and I'm having a boy!!!!!I'm so happy!!!!!Though it does show he's quite big so I'm having a baby boy elephant!God the nurse had to chase him round with the scan as he wouldn't stay still so at least he's active.But she did all the measurements and he's fine and everything is there which is aload off my mind.I think no matter what you worry incase somethings wrong.So i've now just got to wait till he's ready to come out.Good luck with all the pregnancies,

Love Clare


----------



## herbaltea

Claire - Fantastic news about the scan - congratulations!


----------



## alex28

great news Clare!


----------



## nismat

Exciting news Clare - it must have been so exciting to see your little boy on the screen!
Sorry to hear that your work are being so unsupportive about your pregnancy - that's really bad.


----------



## sweetcaroline

Great news about your scan, Clare!  Now you can really get thinking about boys' names.  

We had our nuchal screening this morning and we were so happy as everything is looking good.  Previously the risk of Downs was based purely on my age and was 1 in 200/1 in 300 at term, but now that has dropped to over 1 in 4200, which the consultant said was low.  So no need for amnio, which is a huge relief.  

The scan took ages as sproglet wasn't in the right position for the nuchal pad to be measured.  It was amazing, we saw its face, and its arms waving around, he/she looks like a proper baby now!  I still feel quite emotional, for me this was a defining moment in forgetting the donor issue and feeling lots of love for our baby.  We saw a different doc (who is specifically trained to do the nuchal screening) and he was really nice about trying to get a good picture for us:  he gave us 4!  Our usual doc gave us a blurred blob last time and said 'Sorry, bad photo', so I'm excited about showing these ones to DD, who went out with my Mum while we went for the scan.

I hope everyone's OK, and if any of the donor thread girls are reading, I'm sooo rooting for you all!  Lots of love Caroline xxx


----------



## struthie

Great news on your scan Caroline,you must be on clud nine,hope to be following you soon,fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Marielou

Great news on your scan, Caroline   

Clare - Congrats on the boy - I just _knew_ it would be a boy!! Any names yet?     

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

How you all doing?  Hope the bumps are coming along nicely   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## sweetcaroline

I'm fine thanks Jayne, and my bump is definitely growing!  I bought my first maternity clothes last week, some cropped trousers and tops (not cropped tops!).  Only Dorothy Ps and Benetton sell maternity clothes here so there's not much choice, I'll have to buy some work clothes via mail order.

I remember you saying that you felt Ben move at 13-14 weeks, I wasn't as early as that but I have been wondering for a week or so and now I'm pretty sure I can feel movements.  I'm really looking forward to DH and Sophie being able to feel them too!

Hope everyone else is doing ok,
love Caroline xxx


----------



## Natalief

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, but on the 3rd July I had an emergency c-section due to pre-eclampsia.  Although I was only 34 +5 weeks he weighed a healthy 5lbs 11oz.  Sadly his lungs were not developed and he had to be put on a ventilator    After a few days he was well enough to be transfered to a cot  (from his incubator)  He is gorgeous and I am totally in love   I'm soooo happy   

My apologies for it being short but he is a sleep at the moment and I have a load of washing to do.

I hope everyone else is doing ok and I look forward to chatting to you all soon.

Love, Natalie xx


----------



## Jayne

Congratulations Natalie   

What a fab weight for 34+5    So glad he's okay now and home safe and sound with you.  Hope you're recovering well after your C section too.  

Congrats again  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Congratulations Natalie on the birth of your beautiful boy.      I’m so pleased to hear that he’s home now and, as Jayne says, what a fantastic weight when he was so early.  Is Max your eldest son?  What have you called the little one?

Thanks for the list Jayne, it’s lovely to see all the donor eggs girls too.   

I had a bit of a scare as I had a slight bleed.  I felt the baby kick afterwards so I wasn’t frantic but I had it checked out, especially as I needed an anti-D injection because I’m rhesus neg.  I feel like the bleed was our ‘fault’ as it happened after sex, although it seems that if people are advised not to it’s in the first trimester.  I thought it was a good idea to get in some action before I get too big.. maybe not!

Love to everyone else, and great news that we have some BFPs from the donor sperm thread!    
Caroline xxxxx


----------



## mandao

Hello Ladies,

I couldn't resist joining this thread though it is currently on the sly! I should only test tomorrow but couldn't resist shopping and buying one today - glad I did as I got the much desired BFP!

I keep saying it will probably only sink in tomorrow when I do the official test and get (fingers crossed) another BFP. I am so over the moon I cannot express myself, especially as it took so many attempts for DS. 

My only fear now, as when preg with DS, is the dreaded m/c. I know it's not something I should think about and I definitely try not to but I can't seem to help straying into that darkness at times. And the next 11wks til first trimester is over are so much longer than the dreaded 2ww - aarrgghh!!! Everything about ttc is concerned with waiting - and, although I do try to be patient - at times I let myself down.

On a positive note, I do like to think that I was succesful this time as I tried to help someone else as well - icing on the cake if they were successful too!

Ladies - here's to a happy, blossoming pregnancy for one and all.

I will try to catch up with everyone later, at the moment I am feeling a little self consumed - sorry!

Hugs and best wishes to all,
Amanda xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Great to see you over here, Amanda - good luck for the official test result tomorrow, I'm sure it will be fine!   

I know there are many more milestones to reach but we'll be here to celebrate each one - wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.  I'm sure you'll have a 6-week scan, not long until that.  

love Caroline xxx


----------



## eileenh

Hello

Can I join you over here as well?  I've been too scared to post over here because I still can't quite believe it. Like you say Amanda 11 weeks much longer than 2ww!  Aaargh!  I need to find something to distract myself as I'm driving myself potty reading something into every symptom/lack of symptom    I've got an early scan booked for 9th September which I think will be 8 weeks and I'm counting off the days.

I've realised I know absolutely nothing about pregnancy.  I've become an expert on IF but know diddly squat about pregnancy.  I have no idea about tests, scans
etc but hopefully will find out in due course.  Am not sure if I'm meant to go and see my GP or wait until after first scan.

Went out for posh meal at weekend and the starters seemed to consist entirely of things that had been told to avoid!

Hope you are all blossoming

love
Eileen


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Eileen - as if you have to ask if you can join us?  Most definitely the more the merrier!   

Congrats again on your BFP,   I know it's hard to believe at first but not long until your scan.  Then you will be counting the days until the next one..

I felt too sick to really 'enjoy' the first trimester (although I was delighted, obviously) but now I have a bump and can feel Sproglet kicking I'm loving it.  I went to see my brand new niece in hospital yesterday and it really struck me how that could have been hard, for everyone really, but it wasn't because I'm pg.  I think so much about the other girls who haven't had their BFP yet, and long for it to happen quickly for all of them.  As Jayne says, if wishes could make people pg...  

I went to France a few weeks ago and there were so many things to avoid.. it was only when I was halfway through a chocolate mousse I remembered the raw egg though.  I spoke to the midwife the next week and she said if I hadn't got ill then it was ok, so the slate is clean!  

love to everyone, Caroline xxx


----------



## mandao

Hello Ladies,

Congratulations Eileen - I know just what you mean and can I suggest go out and buy a good book on pregnancy or pop to your library. With DS I bought Dr. Miriam Stoppard's (saw it 4 days ago in Toys'r'Us reduced to £7.50) and found it great. Very informative and covering most of what you would wish to know. I have just requested my copy back from my brother who now has his 3wk old daughter.

Caroline - how many weeks are you now? I take it no more bleeds... can I get personal and ask if it has put you off intimacy? I am really, really worried about it. Only had nookie the other night (after much persuading from desperate DH and abstinence since started down-regging), sorry if tmi, but don't know if I am just completely worrying too much. I know they say sex cannot hurt your embryo/foetus etc but this time it has been a real worry for me - much more than when preg. from diui.

I have been given my 1st, 6wk scan date of 31st Aug so I can't wait and am hoping that that will make me more settled...until then I guess we just keep plodding on and I keep swatting my DH's hands!!!!

Oh an quick question - we have a holiday booked in Sept at which point I would only be around 8 weeks, is it ok to fly in the first trimester - we are only going to Spain so not a long flight and I am so looking forward to it, but do not wish to jeopardise anything?

Love and hugs to all
Amanda xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Amanda,

First of all you can definitely fly in the first trimester.  The only reason you can't fly later is in case you go into labour, it's not risky in itself.  I guess there are concerns like deep vein thrombosis on long-haul flights but Spain will be absolutely fine.  Someone told me I should wear flight socks just in case (I only went to Italy) but I was wearing cropped trousers so I didn't!  

I'm 17 and a half weeks and the great thing about your second one is that you feel movements earlier.  I wasn't worried about 'nookie'   (love that word!) causing a problem until I had that slight bleed, which the doc said was something to do with the cervix being ‘fleshier’ than usual (?).  We hadn’t exactly been rampant before, mainly because I was feeling so sick all the time, but since that subsided I have been in the mood and keen to make the most of it before I get uncomfortably big, so I was gutted about the bleed!  Even though it was nothing to worry about, I really can’t ignore it, especially as I have to have anti-D injections if it happens.  I have been worrying about it happening every time from now on, which would be embarrassing!   My ex-H wouldn’t touch me when I was pg so I am enjoying the fact that DH still finds me attractive and I’m sure we will tentatively try again and hope for the best.  I think it’s natural to worry a bit but Miriam Stoppard definitely says it’s ok:  in fact there’s a whole chapter called ‘A Sensual Pregnancy’!  

Not long until your scan!  

Hi to everyone else, love Caroline xxx


----------



## mandao

Hello Ladies,

Not much happening on here at the moment so I hope everyone is keeping well. I have my scan on wed so just 2 more nights to wait. 

I think I need the scan just to make it more real. Also as 2 embies put back will find out if 1 or 2 (think wishing for 2 is just greedy and I don't really think I have that much luck left - but that would defo be the end of any more fert.tx!!!). Just hope it shows that everything is ok. 

I read on 1 of the other threads that if all is well after a 9wk scan the risk of m/c drops to 3% as most problems develop by then (but with nat. preg would usually only get a 1st scan at around 12wk so wouldn't really know earlier), so I suppose this is our bonus for all our suffering!

Hugs and best wishes to all
Amanda xx


----------



## Jayne

Good luck for the scan on Weds Amanda.  I am sure all will be well, but it's such a scarey time isn't it.  Bet you leave with a big grin on your face though   

Jayne x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, Amanda!    My doc told me the risk of miscarriage dropped to 5% after the 6 week scan so it would make sense for it to drop further by 9 weeks.  I am always nervous before a scan.

I know you will be grateful for one healthy baby but I forgot you had DIVF so twins are a possibility! How exciting!!    Don't forget to let us know..

love to everyone, Caroline xxx


----------



## mandao

Hi Ladies,

Just to say had 6wk scan today and everything went well.

The embryo is growing nicely and in a good position, even managed to see the heartbeat which was fab!

Definitely feels more real now and I am more settled about it. Keep staring at the little scan pic and kissing it - can't stop smiling and hoping the next few weeks go as smoothly. Sproglet measured 4.7mm - amazing how something so minute grows to be so complicated...and even though we've been through all this before I am still amazed by it all!

Booked in on 15th Sept for next scan and then told if all ok will be discharged and back to usual hosp.

Hugs and best wishes,
Amanda xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi, can I join you? I've got my scan booked for the 28th Sept when they think I'll be about 7 weeks. I feel like I can't really believe this is happening until I get the scan. I'm terrified I'll get there and there will be something wrong. I'm going to have to try to take this day by day as I really want to be able to enjoy it. Did any of you feel like this before the scan?


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Viv - as if you need to ask if you can join us: delighted you're here!    

Waiting for the 6/7 week scan was definitely like another 2ww: after all we've been through (I know I was lucky too, it working so quickly, but everyone has been through a lot to get to the stage of DI/DE) it's hard to believe that your luck has changed, especially in the early weeks.  I have been nervous before all my scans but most of all before the first one.  So I hope time flies til your scan and I'm sure you'll get the reassurance you need.    

I had my 20-week scan last Monday (a few days early as consultant was going on holiday) and it was all over very quickly, I was hoping for a nice long 'bubs movie', but he said everything looked fine.  There was a checklist of things in my file:  heart, brain, bladder etc, all of which he ticked.  But I said we didn't want to know the sex of the baby so I realised after that 'genitalia' was not ticked.  So now of course I'm worried that he didn't check it out and bubs is some kind of hermaphrodite!  The worrying never stops does it?!  

love to everyone, Caroline xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi Caroline, glad you're scan went well and just wanted to say at my 20 week scan with Jamie the person who did the scan said they don't check for the sex of the baby unless we wanted to know so it's just probably not part of their checklist.

Viv x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Thanks Viv, that's reassuring!  
Caroline xxx


----------



## Clare the minx

Wow it's been so long since I've last been on here and so much has happened!Well I'm now 30 weeks and feel massive!!!Baby is soo active it's unbeleivable even now I can feel him playing footie with me!!!I'd love to know what he's using as a football.The pregnancy in itself has gone quite easily and I've had no real problems.My partner and I also paid for a 4d scan to be done at the baby ultrasound clinic in manchester and oh my god!!!It was amazing to actually see what he looks like(We were told at 20 week scan he was a boy and at 4d scan she confirmed it(Plus he was showing off so we saw everything!))He was kicking around and pulling some right expressions!!We paid £100 for scan but it was worth it,We got to see what he looks like (and everyone who we've shown scan to says he looks just like my partmer having his nose and chin so that cheered him up no end) plus at the end of it we got 10 pictures of baby and a 20 min dvd of him moving round and a cd with still images of him on it!
Would recommend it to others as it is just such an amazing experience.Everyone keeps asking me how I feel and to be honest it's still very surreal like I'm in a dream.Just can't beleive we were so lucky to of got pregnant and now we're only 10 weeks away from him actually being born!Scary thought in another way as the labour bit scares me but I know it's worth it and I just can't wait till he's actually here!All my love to all of you. XClare


----------



## Marielou

Hiya girls, 

Hope you're all doing ok, 

News on a donor baby!

ZoeP had her baby on Tuesday by emergancy c~section, a little boy, Jack Edward.  She has posted on the 3rd tri thread, but thought I'd pass on her wonderful news!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Oh, fantastic    Congratulations Zoe   

Love 

Jayne x  

PS - Thanks Marie


----------



## sweetcaroline

Congratulations Zoe on the birth of Jack Edward!      Love to you both xx

Great to hear your pregnancy is going so well, Clare.. it doesn't seem very long at all since you told us about your BFP and now you're almost there!  

love to everyone, Caroline xxx


----------



## mandao

Hello Ladies,

News on here seems a little slow at the moment, but well done ZOE!

Clare - Try and not get too hung up on labour, when I started worrying the 1st time around I just thought about how much I had gone through to get pregnant and have our dream child and then I reminded myself how many people I knew with 2,3 and 4 kids, all of whom would have known what they were getting into in! Oh and the drugs are brill if you want/need them...I lasted all day on just gas & air and still cannot recall any of those hours of my life - the perfect pain barrier (no memories of it!!!!)

Caroline - Bet you're getting larger every day! Have you enjoyed your pregnancy so far? Even 2nd time around I find the whole issue of pregnancy fascinating and as much as I resented my body after each failed tx a few years ago I was so proud of myself for nuturing our child when I did get preg.

Viv - Good to have another incubator on board! I really wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy for you, Dh and jamie.

I posted earlier on the donor thread saying tomorrow I have my 12wk scan and am really scared, which is ironic after all we've been through and hearing the statistics of the reduced risk of m/c following our earlier positive scans. However the problem is that a close friend of mine suffered 2 m/c earlier this year and both were detected at the 12wk scan. The 1st m/c had occured around the 8/9wk stage as no baby to be seen but the 2nd must have occured just before the scan as baby could be seen. Although I am not dwelling constantly on matter (I really believe in positive thoughts) it is something that has popped up occasionally in my thoughts and more so recently as scan date draws nearer.

That said all the indications are good - still having lots of nausea, boobs grown at least 2 cup sizes and this weekend had to get my maternity clothes down as I already have a nice, not-so-little-for-12wks bump! Sorry for rambling but feel like I just need to offload, DH is supportive but he just keeps saying you and your friend are 2 seperate cases, which although I accept with my head, does not ease my heart. Roll on this time tomorrow!

Best wishes to all, and will update tomorrow after my scan.
Hugs, Amanda xx


----------



## struthie

Good luck today Amanda


----------



## Jayne

Hi Amanda 

Enjoy the scan today    It will be fantastic to see your precious baby again    I am sure all will be well, but can understand how you are feeling.  

Second bumps definitely expand faster than the first    My maternity clothes came out again quick too   

Jayne x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Good luck Amanda, there's always something to worry about but I'm sure everything will be fine.    

I only got a proper bump at 5 months last time but this time I was also showing by 12 weeks.  The other day I was in M&S and the cashier asked 'Is it your first?', so I now know I've reached the stage where there's absolutely no doubt! (Incidentally I was v chuffed when I told her my first is 10 and she said 'You don't look old enough to have a 10 year old'!).  I am really enjoying being pregnant and am endlessly fascinated by feeling - and now seeing - bubs moving around.  You will feel movements a good few weeks earlier this time, Amanda.  My only sadness is the pain that so many of the girls are going through, I know we all feel for them and long for everyone to get pg;  it also seems that many of us with recent BFPs already have a child.  If only this thread were the jam-packed one as month after month the BFPs clocked up...  

lots of love to you all, Caroline xxx


----------



## AnneD

Hi Girls,

Just want to say - love reading your posts and so pleased you're all doing so well - really hope I join you all soon   

Amanda - hope your scan went well hun.



Anne x


----------



## viviennef

Amanda, hope everything went well at the scan today, look forward to hearing about it.

Viv xx


----------



## mandao

Ah ladies, ladies...

I am now in heaven! The scan was FABULOUS! Bubba all curled up at first and looked very cosy (happy to be so accomodating!) Bit of a duff photo at first because of position - looked like all head, no neck and midget body! However after a little more prodding we got a lovely pic showing cute button nose, spine, 2 hands and 2 legs etc - sent this as a text to family and you would be surprised how many responses came back sayging good because 3 legs would have been weird - funny huh?!

So reassuring to see lovely strong heartbeat and lots of movement, so I now feel much more reassured! I havent spoken to my friend who had the miscariages though, as she is due to go on holiday this week and I didn't want to rake up the bad memories (as though they would ever go away).

It's like, I have just posted on the donor thread but didn't want to put too much detail there either, at the moment there just seems to be so much bad news going around, it's nice to offer a little light at the end of the tunnel but I would hate to upset anyone - god, FT stinks at times, yet I wouldn't be here if not for it, no wonder we end up hormonal!!!!!!!!!

DS is being an absolute star at the moment, but he usually is, yet is just seems like he is coming on leaps and bounds every hour, I keep hoping and wishing that bubba is going to be as good as he is and dreading that s/he won't be, you know the old - pleasure/pain malarky, one good child one bad child...NOOOO!!

Anyway enough rambling, glad everyone is having lovely times - long may they last - at least until the sleepless nights.

Hugs and best wishes,
Amanda xx


----------



## struthie

Amamda - so glad all was well,thats fab news,and itsl ovely you still think of the other girls feelings.
Now enjoy!


----------



## AnneD

Hi Amanda,

Fantastic news hunny - made me go all goey inside    Enjoy it petal  

 

Anne x


----------



## mandao

Hi Ladies,

Just a website for you to check out if you're interested in the 4-d scans, depending on where you live:

www.innervision3d.co.uk    0870 766 1577 
(for Cheshire, Lancs, Manchester, Merseyside, North Wales & Staffs)

www.A4Dbaby.co.uk  01473 625 696
(for Norfolk, Suffolk, Essex & Cambridgeshire)

DH's colleague overheard him telling someone about our dating scan and mentioned that he & his DW had had a 4d scan done that were remarkable, he even brought in some pics to show me and they were truly great (check out the website for examples if you haven't seem them before).

DH & I looked into the 4d scans with DS but they were relatively new and cost over £300 and only down south (we up north) so never bothered. However I have checked out the prices and they much more reasonable now, starting from £55, which I thought was worth it. The website says best time is between 26-32 wks as baby big enough to see with room to move so we gonna wait til then. (hmm...do I sound like a salesman there? I'm not honest, just really excited at prospect of really seeing bubba before s/he 'pops' out!)

I am now going to go and feel sorry for myself, my nausea seems to be increasing, not decreasing as the weeks go by and I am currently in the full throes of an almighty cold, to top it all off I am back at work tomorrow...boo hoo!

Hugs and best wishes, 
Amanda xx


----------



## LiziBee

It's been quite a while since anyone posted on this thread but it sounds like a nice place to be!! May I join in?

Can I ask if there is anyone in the Leicester area on here - it would be nice to meet with a 'pro' and have a face to face chat at some point!

I go for my first scan today - I was soooooo excited I could hardly sleep last night!!!
Will let you know how I get on!!

Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Good luck for your scan today Lizi!   

We went to our first NCT class last night and everyone seemed really nice - I'm feeling excited about having some friends with babies the same age and doing coffee mornings etc!  

Hope everyone is blooming,
lots of love Caroline xxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Blooming away!!
Saw a good strong heartbeat! However my womb is a tad camera shy and the nurse said to beware that that they might yet find another one! (DH too thinks its twins but I think he's just optimistic!)

Caroline - NCT, how exciting, 2 years down the line and my best friend is still doing 'coffee mornings' with the same mums!

Going to go and 'bloom' down the bog again  and there was me thinking I was symptom free!!
Lots of love
Lizi.x


----------



## sweetcaroline

My, this board has been quiet.  

Just popped on to say GOOD LUCK to Clare the Minx, where has the time gone, your little one is almost due!    

Hope you're doing ok.. and if you're late, stay away from the castor oil!   

love Caroline xxxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi Caroline, I know this board is very quiet. I'm still addicted to the donor sperm thread as I feel like I know everyone so well there. I've logged onto the 2nd tri thread but I can't keep up with everyone. Just wondering, when did you feel your baby start to move. Everyone says you normally feel it earlier the 2nd time round. I feel a bit in limbo just now although getting fatter all the time.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Viv xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi all  

Lizzi - Fab news on your scan   How are you feeling?  Is the sickness still there?  Isn't it yuk.  I was sick with Ben from 6-16 weeks - nothing with Jack.  Hope you're feeling a bit more settled with things too.  Noticed on the donor thread that you were struggling a bit initially (sorry if you've already said elsewhere, I've not really had chance to read properly).  

Viv - I felt Ben move at about 14 weeks.  Well, that was when I finally admitted it, but think I'd felt it from a week or so before that.  You know what to expect second time, so definitely feel movement earlier.  It was 22 weeks with Jack.  

Caroline - How are you and bump doing?  Is your little girl excited about the new arrival? 

Clare - Good luck!   

Amanda - Hope you're okay. 

Jayne x


----------



## LiziBee

HI!!
Viv - I know what you mean, it is hard to keep up with so may boards! I hope this board does keep going though. It's great to be able to support other girls with their treatment but I feel really guilty talking about PG issues over there.

Caroline - hope you are not speaking from past experience Re Castor oil!! How is your pelvis holding up? Have you had to move on to crutches yet? Hope not. 

Jayne - my cold/flu bug is definitely worse than the m/s and is taking my mind right off it!

Had my first midwife appointment last week - it seemed to go OK, lots of silly questions which DH and I had a good giggle at and then had to explain that this was a 'donor' conception. I was kind of expecting some sort of physical exam and was kind of dissappointed to not get one  I guess I just want further confirmation that there really is something in there!!

Quick question - after spending so long choosing a donor I forgot to write down the pertinent details of the one we did pick. Can the clinic send me a copy of the 'non-identifyable' information or do I have to ask the questions to get the answers (e.g. can you tell me our donor's blood type? etc.)?

Thanks, love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## sweetcaroline

It’s nice to have some more posts on this board, though a great shame that we didn’t acquire some new members today.   

Viv, I know what you mean about the trimester boards.. I have tried to join in but don’t feel I really ‘know’ anyone.  By the time I’ve read the posts I never have time to reply, let alone contemplate 'personals'!   I felt Sophie move at 19 weeks and this time around it was around 14-15 weeks.  It was only me who could feel anything at that early stage, unlike the alien-like movements going on now!  This morning I woke up to feel quite extreme movements which I couldn’t work out, as what should have been bubs’ hands felt much bigger.  I had my midwife appt this morning and bubs has turned and is now breech, I’m positive that was what I felt this morning! 

Lizi, I am indeed talking from experience about the castor oil - I was so determined not to be induced I downed half a bottle of the stuff and spent a whole night on the loo.  It didn’t bring on labour either!  

Jayne, Sophie is sooo excited about having a brother or sister, it’s really sweet.   She is wishing away the time until he or she arrives.. mind you I’m starting to, what with sciatica and now SPD.  Lizi, it does seem that’s what I have, I’m seeing the consultant on Friday though.  I have been advised to keep my knees together when turning over in bed, getting in and out of the car etc.. I can’t do that for the birth though!   All the stairs at work are a strain; I thought about moving to a different classroom but the languages workroom and computers are on the top floor so I’ll just have to get through the next 4 weeks.  School have just agreed to me taking maternity leave until Sept 2007!   

As for donor info, Lizi I didn’t write anything down either.  I think I might just forget it, I vaguely remember some details and as for the blood group, I’m rh negative so the baby’s blood group will be tested immediately after the birth.  Of course I’m grateful to our donor but it’s all about the baby and our little family now.  Hope your bug soon clears up, as well as the m/s too.  

Bye for now everyone, love Caroline xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Had some great news today, friend who was having DIUI just got a BFP!! Because of various complications with a previous pregnancy she has been told  that the baby will have to be delivered by C-Section 4 weeks before due date so we could well be giving birth at the same time (touch wood, everything goes to plan and there's no complications.) It's so fab to have someone close by to share this with - I thought I'd be on my own as all of my friends have either completed their families or decided they never want to have children.

I have a scan date, 5th Dec and it's with the same consultant who saw us through our treatment!

Caroline - pleased school have agreed to the extended maternity leave (I'm sure they were worried that if they didn't they'd lose a very talented teacher!)

Lots of love to all
Lizi.x

P.s. lovely to see Jodie's post on the donor sperm thread!


----------



## viviennef

Lizi, that's great news about your friend. It's also nice to hear about someone else getting a positive with IUI as a lot of the girls are feeling quite despondant about the success rate. Good luck with your scan on the 5th.

Viv xx


----------



## mandao

Hello Ladies,

Continually blooming I hope!.

Just posted on donor thread to keep up with things but seems like there are tons of newbies - anyone who ever felt alone with FT should defo join here!

Lizi - Great news about your pal and I'm so happy you have someone close to share the experience with - it's magical!

Caroline - Not too long now, are you getting nervous/excited yet, have you worked on your birth plan yet? I needed emergency section last time so my midwives have been great and arranged a couple of extra consultations to review my notes and see what we can do to avert it again (C sections are SO NOT the easy option - I was in agony for 5 solid weeks, constipated for 2wks (sorry TMI) and feel like I missed oput opn those early weeks of looking after my baby because I really had to depend on DH).

Viviennef - Are you going to find out the sex of your baby? I'm thinking your 18-20wk scan will be coming up shortly, even more reality check when they go in depth into checking all the bits and organs!

Anyway just to gush... we are now 19wks pregnants, healthy and loving it! My nausea disappeared a couple of weeks ago so feeling much better and enjoying being pregnant. Thought the extra nausea may mean a girl this time but scan showed we are having another son. From day one I have said to balance how good DS is, this one will be little devil - guess this was the start of it...Please, please let that be the end of it - not sure we'd know what to do with a brat having had quite plain sailing for 2 years!

Started feeling frumpy late last week but that mainly because Christmas party this week and no svelt figure to dress up - GOD can you believe I even thought that?! I know, give my head a shake and count my blessings - and I do, every day, so I've put it down to frustration at an inability to find something dressy/attractive without spending a fortune (money all gone on tx!! He he!)

Work have been great, really supportive so that's been a huge help and time seems to be whizzing by - it only seems 5 mins since we started tx. Can you believe christmas is less than a month away?!

Gonna go now but hugs to all, hope you are enjoying hassle free pregnancies and fingers crossed we have some more buddies on here soon. FT can be the pits when it's not going your way but so worth every tiny hassle when it's successful!

Hugs to all,
Amanda xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi Amanda,

I don't think we're going to find out the sex of the baby. My next scan is on 11/01/06, I'll be about 22 weeks then but DP couldn't get time off work the week before. We never found out with Jamie and it was nice to have a surprise at the end of a horrendous labour. I do feel tempted to find out with this one just so I can stop calling him or her 'it' all the time. If we see anything at the scan then that's fine but I don't think we'll ask.

Congratulations on having another little boy, I'm sure he'll be just as good as your other little boy  (or maybe not  ) Have you thought of any names yet?

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Viv xx


----------



## LiziBee

Hello!!
Just wondering if anyone else is considering umbilical cord blood stem cell storage. I understand it is done regularly in the states and was considering it for our little one. 

To explain a little Cord Blood (sometimes also called "placental blood") is found in the baby's umbilical cord and is normally discarded, along with the placenta, as medical waste after the birth. Most importantly, cord blood is the baby's blood, rather than the mother's and is rich in stem cells.

Stem cells are regarded as the 'building blocks' or "master cells" of the blood and immune system as well as other types of cells and tissues. They are "unspecialised" cells, which can develop into specialised cells, such as red blood cells or other specific body tissue to treat specific diseases including various forms of leukemia.

I don't think I would bother if this baby had been conceived without TX or donor sperm, but the situation being what it is the chances of us  being able (if we wished) to have a 'saviour sibling' if buba developed an illness such as leukemia is very slim, even if we could get the donors consent.  (I'm not saying 'saviour siblings'  is a right or wrong thing to do, I'm just saying its not a practical option for us.)

Fortunately I've found a local company who are licenced by the department of health who can do it but the fee is about £1500 for 20 years storage - am I just being paranoid? would it be wasting money that I could otherwise spend on more TX for a brother or sister for bubs? (After watching a relative lose their only child at 15 there is no way this is going to be our only baby) All opinions gratefully received. One of the great things about FF is being able to get different views on a situation and consider angles I might otherwise not have thought of.

Much love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi Lizi, that sounds like a very good idea, I haven't heard much about stem cell storage but I think it's shocking you have to pay £1500 to do it. If you find out any more info please let us know. I don't know if we would do that as we have been lucky enough to have the same donor and to be totally honest finances are tight at the moment but then I feel bad saying that because it's a child's life we're talking about and that's priceless. I would also be interested to hear other opinions on this. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

love Viv xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Hello !!

I don't post here but just wanted to say we found a leaflet on stem storage at the CARE Manchester clinic.  I will see if I can get another copy and send out to someone if they send me their address or perhaps someone else on here uses that clinic 

Anyway I think I read in there that DH can collect the blood after the birth as many nurses wont/cant do it   

Also £1500 sounds alot but I think that is for all the time it is in storage.  I don't think youhave to pay anymore (i.e. a yearly fee)

Hope this helps.  Will call the clinic tomorrow and ask them for some of the leaflets !!

Tashja xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Girls,

Very interesting stuff about storing stem cells; seems worth looking into although I guess I'd better get my skates on! We won't be having another child as we can't have the same donor, I'm going to be 37 next week and we already have Sophie. I did have a few worries about the age gap meaning I'd have 2 'only children' but have decided that's just not true. Besides, I have quite a big, close family with cousins popping sprogs all over the place and now my brother and SIL are pg.

Thanks for updating us on Clare, Tracey. Poor thing, hope the sweep does the trick. How are you doing, Tracey?

Amanda, great to hear you're at the 'blooming' stage and enjoying it! Even if you won't look as slinky as usual at the Christmas do! Mine is on Friday and I am definitely not looking svelte, although I think I've actually put on less weight this time, which is probably because I'm more active in my job than I was then plus I'm generally more of an 'on the go' person than I was before I had Sophie. I bought a black evening top - from Mothercare when I was in London at half term - which has little silver beads on, so I'm planning to get some black trousers from M&S (not maternity, they have quite a few evening trousers which basically pull on and size 16 is ok but I was leaving it til last minute in case I need bigger!). Then I can wear my gorgeous silver wedding shoes and feel marginally glam!

Congrats on having a little boy (although of course I would have said the same were you having a girl!). Like you, Viv, we're not finding out the sex, in fact I'm starting to feel a little impatient to get to meet bubs. I can imagine that a C-section is no easy option; I felt like I'd been kicked by a horse after giving birth but I know it's quicker to recover from. I haven't done a birth plan but I'm aiming to keep mobile and use gravity to help for as long as possible. I feel that I was bossed around and didn't have the birth I'd hoped for last time, although I'll never know whether I could have changed anything and Sophie was ok so that's all that really matters. As far as pain relief is concerned, it's hard to consider it hypothetically when you're not in pain! TMI alert:  the one thing I wish I'd been told was that the baby pushing down feels exactly like needing a poo and that you should push through your bottom. I tried to 'direct' my pushing as, even at that stage, I was mortified at the thought of having an accident! I'm sure I didn't push as effectively as I could have and needed ventouse... btw, I didn't even _have_ an accident!

We've finished our NCT classes and the Dads are having a night out tomorrow, followed by the Mums on Wednesday. We have been emailing each other and everyone seems keen to get together, which I'm really pleased about.

It's my day off and I really must go and do some Christmas shopping,
love to you all, Caroline xxx
p.s Lizi no sign of the TES when I looked on Friday; I'm not in today but will email all the staff to see if it turns up tomorrow.


----------



## LiziBee

Caroline - perhaps the unwillingness to push 'through the bottom' was connected to the Castor Oil incident??  Your outfit sounds lovely. I will have to concede the issue an buy some new clothes soon, I only have one pair of work trousers I can fit in now! Though as you can see from the avatar it's definitely not all down to the chocolate! (Did I mention my craving for parsnips covered in hot dark choc sauce??  )

Scan went well, Buba is a good kicker (I think my bladder could have told us that!!) and apparently already sucks its thumb - most of the family are convinced this must make it a girl!

Found this in the Guardian today, worth a look if you are interested in Stem cells http://www.guardian.co.uk/genes/article/0,2763,1659065,00.html

Love to all 
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Ahhhgggghhh!!! Had a nightmare 7 hours in the early pregnancy unit yesterday after terrible pain in my tummy. They think I have either a burst cyst or my left ovary has twisted and that is causing the pain. I say think, because in 7 hours no-one managed to scan me!! I have to go back in on Monday, when they will hopefully have my notes from the ACU and they will have a poke around with dildo-cam to see what's what 
Anyone know what happens when a cyst pops   (appart from incredible pain that is!!)
Hope everyone else is having a better time of it.
Lots of love
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Lizi ~ Gorgeous scan photo! Both my Nieces have sucked their womb, in the womb and after   

Tracey ~ Any news on Clare the mix's overdue baby boy? I've been waiting on tenderhooks! 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi all  

Love reading your posts on here at the moment   Such an exciting time.  I feel a tad envious, as would love to be going through it again.  That probably sounds soooo bad though, and I do feel guilty saying it when there are so many who are yet to have a baby.  I honestly would wish them to have their first before I could possibly ever even try for anymore, but I can't help wishing I could do it all again (it's not going to happen though) and that we were a 'normal' fertile couple and financial/donor issues weren't there and could just go try like so many families who happily have 1, 2, 3, 4 or more children.  I just hate the fact the choice is taken away from me   Sorry, I know it's so bad to say all that, but the past 4 or 5 months Mother Nature has just kicked in again and my hormones are a bit broody  

I've been thinking of getting a dog    Only problem is, dh doesn't want one    Will work on that one though   

Lizi - Awwww, bless you.  Sending huge   I hope the pain is settling for you.  I have heard of people having burst cysts on their ovaries and how incredibly painful they can be.  Can't believe they didn't scan you though    That's really bad!  

Love to everyone on this fab thread. 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Awww Jayne   I know I'm one of those still waiting for #1 to turn up   but I really can sympathise.  I know if I'd have had Charlie, he'd have been 19 months old now, and I know without a shadow of a doubt, I'd have either been pregnant again, or trying for #2.  I always had dreams for a big family ... 3 or 4 children, and a big part of the pain of infertility for me is the realisation I will never get that big family, unless I have triplets/quads   ~ I know, even if I do get 1 or even 2 healthy children, a part of me will always grieve for the 1 or 2 I wanted if my life had been 'normal' ~ I know that sounds silly, but its just how I feel. We all had dreams before infertility came in and stole them away, and I'm sure having children doesnt take away those dreams.  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Ahhh, thanks Marie    You sum it up so perfectly.  

I hope with all my heart your dream is not too far away now    

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Hi Tracey

Please send my good luck wishes to Clare   Seems like only yesterday she announced her pg and here she is now, overdue!  How time flies with other people's pregnancies   

Looking forward to hearing the happy news  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Blimey Tracey, send my love to Clare, and tell her I think she's had the longest pregnancy on record   

 to babies and bumps,

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Jayne - sending hugs.  I think I've come to realise that having one or more children doesn't necessarily make the 'baby-crave' (to quote Nichol Kidman) go away, if you always wanted a big family you always will and I'm determind buba will not be an only child.

Scan went OK, buba is still kicking away with a healthy heartbeat. No sign of a cyst on either ovary so I guess the pain must have been them popping. Ovaries still jumbo sized though and causing discomfort. Have been given cocodamol but think I will try to continue to cope on paracetamol.

Love to all,
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Lizi, glad the scan went well and hope you feel better soon.

Jayne, I totally understand how you feel. I always felt guilty about wanting another child when I had been so blessed to have Jamie, especially when so many others are going through hell just to have one child but the desire to have another baby was just as strong and to be honest I wanted Jamie to have a brother or sister to grow up with. I had so many anxieties after Jamie was born and worried about him constantly (still do) but I almost feel like I've been given another chance and I hope I'm more relaxed with this one although I probably won't be. Keep on a DH for a dog, if you nag him enough you'll wear him down!

Hope everyone else is well.

love Viv xx


----------



## LiziBee

Following on from previous discussions on this thread, I just thought I'd tell you that the 'Material world' programme on Radio 4 today included information on cord-blood-derived stem cells
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/science/thematerialworld.shtml

I've also found a New Scientist article:
http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn7864

Hope you find it interesting!
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Merry Christmas everyone!
Hope you are all having a fab time - had a wonderful Xmas present from Buba when I started feeling it move. It was like it was having a party in my womb! So happy 
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Jayne

Awww, there's lovely Lizi  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## LiziBee

Where's everyone gone?? 
I need you for positive support!! (Like 'what if this baby doesn't love me?' - 'normal' stupid stuff I know but you help me keep positive!)

Caroline - any news yet? 
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi Lizi, I know this thread is very quiet at the moment. What do you mean what if the baby doesn't love you  . You will be the centre of your baby's world, there's nothing like that bond. Are you having a boy? I seem to remember reading somewhere that you were. I'm also having a boy, going to the doctors this week to get my MATB1 form so I can let work know when I'm leaving. I can't believe I feel so excited about doing that. If you have any worries please don't be afraid to post them here as believe me I will have probably felt the same. I am a born worrier!

Caroline, where are you? I keep checking every day for news of you. Hope everything is going well.

love Viv xx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hello Girls - nice to see you on here, I'm sure it was me who wanted a special thread on this board but it has been very quiet.  

Time is flying, it seems no time since you both announced your pregnancies, Viv and Lizi.  When I say time is flying, actually right now it isn't at all.. I'm 4 days overdue and it feels like 4 weeks!  I feel I should be making the most of lazing around but I have such bad sciatica I am walking like a penguin and just want to hide away at home.  In fact I had a 'no shoe day' (I always think of a day in as that) as DH took Sophie to school and Mum did some shopping for me and picked her up.  I have to see the consultant on Thursday if bubs hasn't arrived to talk about being induced, or maybe to have a sweep;  I'd love to avoid that though!

Hope you are doing well and enjoying your pregnancies (despite the worries),
love Caroline xxx


----------



## alex28

caroline - just wanted to wish you all the best and cant wait to hear your good news. xxxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Oh Caroline! I was really hoping it would be today for you!
One of my friends has a name for days when she doesn't leave the house - NKD or no knickers day! What that say's about her I'm not sure!!! 
Hope your special delivery comes tomorrow.
lizi.x


----------



## Jayne

Caroline, hope your little one doesn't keep you hanging about much longer.  Jack was 5 days late and it was hell!    Ben was a good boy and arrived on his due date    

Good luck with the birth.  Can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics of your precious new arrival   How's the big sister doing - very excited I expect?  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Any news from Caroline    She must've 'popped' by now   

Hope you're okay Caroline, and just busy with bubbs    Looking forward to reading your happy news. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

I'm thinking Caroline's had her baby too ~ not that I'm a stalker or anything   but she hasnt been online since 1st Feb.  

Can't wait to hear her news!

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

I've been checking her on-line activity too - a break this long is sooooo unlike her. She must have had it? 
lizi.x


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi girls,

Wanted to tell you first that Sebastian Richard arrived at 4.21pm on Thurs 2nd Feb after a 13 hour labour. I only came home yesterday as they kind of encourage you here to stay a while.  He is absolutely perfect and we are totally smitten!  I can't believe how lucky we are; we wouldn't change him for anything and I promise you girls, once your babies are here you'll feel just the same.  You know what a worrier I was but I'm on   - pretty [email protected] too though!

Will post some pics asap
Thanks for wondering and checking up on me, you're the best
lots of love Caroline xxx


----------



## viviennef

Caroline, Congratulations! I've been checking every day for news from you. I'm so pleased that everything went well. Can't wait to see the pictures. You must be so happy to have your little boy here at last. Did you have to be induced?

love Viv xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

caroline - huge congratulations               


viv - how are you sweetie.


just s quickie cos i was checking on caroline


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Marielou

Congratulations
on the safe 
arrival of
Sebastian Richard!
    
Congratulations also to big sister Sophie!

Marie xx ​


----------



## viviennef

Hi Deb, I'm doing fine, nothing much to report. I told work last week that I'll be finishing up on 20 April, 4 weeks before baby is due. I'm starting to feel like time is dragging now. I just want to fast forward time and have him here safe and sound! Haven't been posting as much as usual but I still read the thread every day.

love Viv xx


----------



## natalie34

Caroline,

Many many congratulations to you and your family on your wonderful news.

Sending you lots of love at what must be such a special time.    

With love,

Natalie x


----------



## alex28

welcome to the world Sebastian!!!!!

Well done Caroline and DH and many copngratulations on your birth of your son.  It gives everyone hope and we all need it. xx  Looking fwd to the photos!


----------



## struthie

Wow done Caroline,love his name,pics when you can please!

Big congrats xxx


----------



## AnneD

CONGRATULATIONS CAROLINE AND DH   

  WELCOME TO THE WORLD SEBASTIAN RICHARD!!!  

So thrilled for you Caroline, give Sebastian a huge  from me xxxxxx


----------



## sarahjj

Caroline - Congratulations to your and your & family.

So pleased for you.      

Sarahjj
x


----------



## Bronte

Well done Caroline, Lots of love,

Bronte xx


----------



## LiziBee

Oh Caroline! A so happy for you, I have tears streaming down my face! 
_Welcome to the world Sebastian!_
congrats to you, dh and sophie.
Much love 
Lizi.x

P.S. PICTURES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Colly

Congratulations Caroline. I'm really pleased for you - I know it will be my turn one day.
                
                              love Collyx


----------



## wolla

Caroline - huge congratulations to you, DH & Sophie.  Can't wait to see the pics of Sebastian.

Lots of Love
Wolla
x


----------



## mouse14

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS   to all the M2B. Hope it all works out for you. I'm having my 2nd DIUI next week, either Thur/Fri hopefully. Last month was a BFN, was very disappointed. Couldn't stand the 2ww. How long did it take for all of you to get a BFP?


----------



## Kellyhop

Hi, Can I join you? I had DIVF and got a BFP. We are so thrilled and on   I think we are still a little    that it happened 1st time.

I am 4wks and 5 days pregnant and have my first scan on Mon 20th Feb

Caroline - we haven't spoke before but huge   on the birth of Sebastian  

Love Kelly x


----------



## LiziBee

Hi Kelly!!
So pleased to welcome you to the thread!! Good luck with your first scan, it's so amazing to see something actually in there (even if it doesn't look baby shaped!)
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## Buddug

Such wonderful news Caroline - a little boy to complete your family and I love his name !

Lots of love to you all


Vic xx


----------



## rsmit02

Please add me to this list we are 5 weeks 5 days pregnant with our 1st DIVF after 12 failed DIUIs we have our 1st scan on the 21st Feb and I cant wait!

Ruthx


----------



## Claudine

CAROLINE & DH

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!

 Sebastian is a lovely name


----------



## Claudine

ooops, I was trying to make pretty pictures and decorations but pressed the wrong button in my excitement...

fantastic news Caroline, am so thrilled for you


----------



## LiziBee

Just got back from my 20 week scan and I have to say Buba is gorgeous!  (I am not biased  )
All the parameters were spot on for normal (head size, spine, thigh bone, heart, kidneys and neuchal fold)   , it did a few kicks and a very big yawn!
I've attached the pics here as I'm still fighting with the gallery to get them up there. Just click on the icon to see the images.
 Will come and do personals after I climb back down (and finish fighting with the gallery!! )
Love and hugs
Lizi.xxxxx


----------



## viviennef

Lizi, they are fantastic pics, so clear. Do you know if its a boy or a girl?

Viv xx


----------



## Jayne

Caroline & Dh

    

 Many congratulations on the safe arrival of your son, Sebastian Richard 

  

Congratulations also to big sister, Sophie

What a lovely way to complete your family with a daughter and a son

So pleased for you all

Love

Jayne x  ​


----------



## Jayne

Lizi - Fab pics   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## sinny

Just a quick note to say congratulations to Caroline on the birth of your son

Sinny
x


----------



## LiziBee

Thanks ladies! No idea on flavour, didn't ask and wasn't told! 
I'm thinking of doing an article on donor back-up for Infertile world - any advice?? 
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Feel like I'm talking to myself here 
Had another antenatal appointment today it went OK but I have been referred to the physio and the consultant anesthetist over my back problems (herniated disk and possible sherman's disease). The first is to sort out the pain the second is to sort out the pain of labour - apparently they need to check my back is OK for an epi or spinal block in case of c-section.
Finally got to hear Buba's heartbeat too!!
How's everyone else doing?
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi Lizi, it's very quiet on here. I'm struggling to keep up with the donor thread plus the 2nd tri thread. Glad you got to hear bubas heartbeat. Hope things go well at the physio. Posted this earlier on the 2nd tri threat but I had a bit of a stressful day today. Hadn't felt baby move all day today and was starting to really panic. Luckily I already had an appointment booked with the midwife. I was sitting in the waiting room when all of a sudden I felt him kick. I was so relieved I could have cried! Spoke to the midewife about it and she let me hear the heartbeat which was fine. She said he's gone from being breach, head at my ribs to being head down. She said I could always phone the midwife at the hospital and go in and get checked out later if I felt he wasn't really moving. Felt a few kicks about 5.30pm and then a bit more around 8.30pm but I still feel a bit worried as he doesn't seem as active as usual. Think I'll see how things are overnight and tomorrow. I know I'm probably just being paranoid but I feel like I'm worrying over everything in this pregnancy.

love Viv xx


----------



## LiziBee

Mine was a bit like that at the appointment - I particularly asked for the heartbeat because it hadn't moved all morning then as soon as the doppler touched my tummy there was a visable movement and the heartbeat was heard straight away!
Lost my belly button last night!!!
Lizi.x


----------



## wolla

Hi
I hadn't bothered posting on here before cos it was so quiet.  
Lizi - great that you got to hear baby's heartbeat.  Hope you get your back pain sorted out - did you have it before, or is it just since you've been pg?

Viv - hope junior's livened up a bit now and put your mind at rest.

Me - waiting for midwife to call to make booking appointment.  Can't believe I've got to wait at least another 7 weeks til I get to have 1st scan - finding it all a bit hard to believe at the moment.

Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - either I missed your news or my new fuzzy brain state failed to register it! Many congratulations!! So sorry you didn't get and early scan, 7 weeks must seem like an eternity! Does make it all real when you see a little human in there though.

still not found my belly button, think I've lost my feet now too!!
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi, 

Lizi, my belly button has totally popped out, DS keeps pressing it saying 'ding ding', he's so funny.

Wolla, glad to see you on here. I still can't understand why you're not getting an earlier scan. I had my treatment at an NHS hospital so it shouldn't be anything to do with that. Never mind, just keep counting the weeks away.

Well, baby is moving a lot more today so I feel a lot better.

love Viv xx


----------



## wolla

Thanks Lizi - got my BFP 2 weeks ago today.  Hope you find your belly button soon  

Viv - after reading a lot of the posts on the 'waiting for 1st scan' thread, I'm almost glad I'm not having an early scan as it often seems to cause more worry than reassurance - BUT, having said that..it would be kinda nice to see bubba / bubbas.

Poor DH was telling me yesterday how one of his friends had asked if we might have twins because we'd had fertility treatment - apparently DH told him 'oh no - we're less likely to have more than one'     He obviously paid attention when the nurse was explaining the risks of multiples when prescribing the clomid.     - you should've seen the look on his face when I put him straight.  

How long did you both wait before telling people (other than family & close friends)??  I know we should wait -just in case - but am finding it harder and harder to keep to myself.

Have a great weekend
Wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla - I couldn't keep my g0b shut I'm afraid!! Well all my family knew about the IVF so when test day came along I couldn't exactly deny all knowledge, so they knew straight away. Similarly there were a couple of close friends who knew too, though we did fob quite a few off with, "well the clinic are being very cautious and wont say for deffinate so I guess we have to wait until there's something big enough to see on a scan". Then we just took a really low profile until Christmas and then told everyone! Poor DH, fancy not realising that!!

Feel like a real mum today - went out to a real nappy event and got buba's first real nappy! Thinking of investing in the totsbots bamboo nappy (no honestly the fibre is made from bamboo!!) even though they are rather expensive.....see what DH reckons.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend!
Lizi.xxx


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

Wolla, my immediate family and close friends knew we were going through the treatment so we told them as soon as we took the test. I told other friends soon after that as I just couldn't keep it a secret. I finally told my work when I was 11 weeks. I was going to try to wait till after my 12 week scan but I was getting a definite bump and couldn't hide it any longer. In fact one of my colleagues asked me at 10 weeks if I was pregnant so it must have been obvious even then. I know it's hard as you're so scared of something going wrong but one of my friends said I should just go ahead and enjoy every moment and it is a great feeling when you tell people.

Lizi, bamboo nappies! It's so nice when you start to buy things for the baby, makes it all seem real then. We're going to get all Jamie's baby clothes down from the loft this weekend and go through everything to see what we can use for the baby. Can't wait to see all his little outfits again.

Have a good weekend.
love Viv xx


----------



## wolla

Bamboo nappies - whatever next   (we've got a bamboo in the garden - maybe we could become self-sufficient).  How exciting though to be out buying stuff for the baby - I've had to physically stop my mum from going out buying stuff - she is soooo excited.

We've told close family and a few friends so far (those that knew about tx really) - and I've told the 2 girls in my office, who are also good friends.  We're going away to Scotland for a week next weekend, so might start telling more people when we get back from there, as I'll be 8 weeks by then  . 

x


----------



## LiziBee

It's so exciting isn't it? I just loved seeing the look on friends faces when we told them, some even cried!!
Picked up a load of baby stuff from one of DH's colleagues yesterday, cot, bath, bouncer, high-chair and stuff. So just to wind me up buba stopped moving, it did do a few kicks overnight (I keep telling it 3 taps is a submission not a sign of life) so I'm sure its OK and just paranoia that we've finally brough baby stuff into the house!!
Hope everyone else is having a good w/e!
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Buba is now happily kicking away - it is sooooo reassuring to feel him/her move!! Sadly though the muma has a cold and a drippy nose (I really am Lizzy-dripping ) and the buba-papa is going off to Brunei and Malaysia on business for two weeks! 
How are you coming along?
Bump rubs!
Lizi.x


----------



## viviennef

Hi,

These babies do like to wind us up don't they. I feel like my little man has been very quiet over the last couple of days so hopefully I'll feel him more tonight. I'm getting my scan tomorrow to check his kidneys, feeling a bit nervous about it but looking forward to seeing him again. 

How is everyone else doing?

love Viv xx


----------



## wolla

Viv - good luck for scan today.  Bet you can't wait to see the little fella again.  I'm sure everything will be fine.

Lizi - sorry you're feeling icky.  Lucky DH going off to sunnier places eh?

Me - ow, my boobs hurt soooooo much!!  Does it stop?? Please say yes.  And they're growing at a rate of knots (which isn't great when you're a G cup anyway  ).  No sickness yet - hopefully I'll be one of the lucky ones eh?


----------



## sweetcaroline

Hi Girls,

So great to read your pg chat!  

Good luck for your scan today Viv - and Jamie looks more handsome than ever in his new photo.  

Still so excited you're pg, Wolla.

Lizi, I can't believe you're over 23 weeks already!

We're off to the airport in half an hour, going to a wedding in the UK.  Still can't believe quite how much luggage we have!  So off to wake Sebastian so I can give him a feed before we leave.  I really will post some photos, I'm so proud of my little Seb and I think he's gorrrrrrgeous!

lots of love to everyone
Caroline xxxxx


----------



## wolla

Caroline - hope you've packed your thermals - it's [email protected]@dy freezing over here at the moment.  Great to hear from you, and that Seb is doing well.  Can't wait to see some photo's of the little fella.

Wolla
x


----------



## Marielou

OMG I TOTALLY forgot I could join this thread!!   

Hello girls!  

I did another test this am, as I've had some spotting which Dr says is implantation.  It was one of those digital ones, and was lovely to see a nice 'PREGNANT' symbol!    
I also saw my GP, who said I was having trouble coming to terms with a BFP, don't get me wrong, I'm on   and feel like the luckiest woman alive, but I just can't believe its me, at last!  She told me to do some relaxation and buy some pregnancy magazines, so I went and got Pregnancy and Birth, but it's still like I'm reading my sister's copy!    

How long does it take to sink in? 

I'm off to my clinic in a bit to book my scan.  

Lizi ~ How lovely that you can feel baby kicking! Must be a wonderful feeling! Are you getting qwuite a bump now?

Caroline ~ Yes, show some photos! We need to see him! 

Viv ~ Best of luck with your scan tomorrow   

Wolla ~ How surreal is it that we're over here?!

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

ps added some photos to the gallery! 

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - I still can't quite believe it!! (And I still get a thrill every time I see BFP in your sig too!!!!) Oh and I am the size of a house and I still have to make it to the end of June!!

Caroline - wow, is this Seb's first big trip?!

Viv - hope the scan went well. Wish I could have a scan every week so I could see this little one (maybe then it would sink in!)

Wolla - and I thought an F was big enough!!??!! Go and get emergency breast pads now, the bigger they are the sooner they start producing, all of a sudden you look down and you have a wet shirt!

Still have a rotten cold, sipping hot lemon like my life depended on it!!
Lizi.xxxxxx


----------



## wolla

Marielou said:


> Wolla ~ How surreal is it that we're over here?!


  Surreal but nice (to quote Hugh Grant in Notting Hill) It's great isn't it? I can't believe how good 2006 is so far for BFPs - was getting just a bit depressing towards the end of last year wasn't it? Great to see you over here - we can keep each other company over the next 8 months.

OMG Lizi - surely I'm not going to get a wet shirt at 6 and a bit weeks How scary


----------



## viviennef

Hi, great to see this thread busy for a change.

Marie, how fantastic is it to finally post here. I don't know when it really sinks in, probably when you get your scan and see it's really happening and then when you start to feel movement, it's so weird to think of everything that's going on inside you.

Wolla, a G cup! What will you be like at 40 weeks! Before I got pregnant with Jamie I was a 34A. At the moment I'm a 38D which is pretty impressive for me.

Lizi, hope your cold gets better soon.

Caroline, lovely to hear from you. So glad that Seb is doing so well. Can't wait to see some pics. Did you post your birth story on the Bun in the Oven thread?

Well, I had my scan today and everything is fine. His kidneys are the correct size and he's measuring exactly right for 29 weeks. I am so relieved. The consultant has agreed to still scan me at 34 weeks just for reassurance as she knew how worried I was. He's back to being breech again with his head at the top but there's still plenty of time for him to turn round.

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Viv - Glad to hear your little man is fine!
Wolla - it kicked in at about 20 for me, which I think is just about the earliest it can happen, just took me by surprise thats all!

Buba has had a very active day today - I think I'm going to get bruises!!
Lizi.x


----------



## KittyR

Hello just wanted to join this thread as I am 6weeks 1 day today with first go at natural DIUI........how lucky do I feel (although I've felt the opposite for the last 3 years....)

Anyway it's nice to know there are others in exactly the same boat, understanding the whole donor thing. I've only told 3 friends....can't bear letting myself or others believe it is true until I've had the 12 week scan. 

Went to my GP on Monday and he threw me a bit, was asking quite a lot of questions and made me feel a bit like an unusual exhibit in the zoo, like "so will the real - I mean biological father be able to come and find the child then?" and " who found it hardest, you or your husband, to make the decision?" - i was thinking hang on, we've done all that thinking, cuonselling etc now I'm pregnant i want to know about scans, blood pressure etc. But I think he was just interested. Guess it prepares us for questions to come......

Kx


----------



## wolla

Viv - I'm sooo pleased that the scan was fine. 

Lizi - sounds like your little one's beating you up from the inside - all good signs though eh?

Kitty - hello again.  Thanks for the PM.  Can't believe your GP was asking you all those questions.  I told my GP that we'd had fertility treatment, but just said we'd had IUI (which I don't think she even knew what that was) - I hardly ever go to the gp, and have never seen the same one twice so they have no idea of my history really (they obviously don't read their notes either).  

Marie - how you feeling?  Have you come back down to earth yet?

wolla
x


----------



## LiziBee

Hello Kitty! Many Congratulations!!!  Guess your GP was curious and tactles. Our consultant told us it was all in code on my notes and if they couldn't read the code then they had no right to know!!! 

marie - glad you've got the connection sorted! Hope all on  is still rosie!

Hope everyone has a good w/e!
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Hello girls! 

My scan is booked for the 16th March, when I'll be 6w3d.    
Had a bit of a panic this am, as I'm about to run out of pessaries, and the private prescription was written out wrong so couldnt get anymore, but thank God, my GP stepped in, and has prescribed me 8 weeks worth of pessaries    so I feel much more relaxed today!    

Kitty ~ Hello and congratulations!  

Wolla/Kitty ~ My GP has no idea either ~ just that we'd had IVF and that was it!  

Viv ~ So glad the scan went well, and that your little man is doing well.  Do you notice how many baby boys we have on the DS thread?   Boy sperm must be stronger than girl! 

Wolla ~ You're a G cup?   Ok, you're offically off my christmas card list    I'm a petite 32B, although my sister went up to a FF during pregnancy, so there is hope yet! 

Marie xx


----------



## wolla

Marie - great that you've got your scan date.  It'll soon be here (although I bet it seems like an age away to you).  Hmm - if your sister went up to a FF from a B - does that mean I'm going to go up to a KK?  Does that size even exist?  Could always go to Millets and get myself a couple of dome tents  .

I'm off to Scotland for a week tomorrow - hoping the snow will stay away at least til we get to the cottage.  Taking plenty of supplies so if we get snowed in once we're there we won't care.

Have a great weekend everyone - am hoping to see even more people on this thread by the time I get back.

Wolla
x


----------



## viviennef

Hi Wolla, whereabouts are you going in Scotland? Hope you have a great time.

Marie, I've heard that male sperm swim faster than female sperm so I suppose because everything is timed so perfectly we're more likely to have boys.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I don't want to say it too loud ~ but my spotting has stopped!   It's made me feel SOOO much better, and today, I think I've had some morning sickness, I felt sicky , and was sick last night.    

Viv ~ I never thought of it like that! I also heard that male embryos are stronger than female, so you're more likely to have a boy through IVF, and looking on the bun in the oven thread, there are more boys than girls, but not by much.  

Wolla ~ Enjoy scotland! 

Marie xx


----------



## viviennef

Hi Marie, I've got a funny feeling you're going to have twin boys, glad your spotting has stopped, bring on the morning sickness!

love Viv xxx


----------



## KittyR

Hello girls

that's interesting what you've said about boys!  I've heard that male sperm are faster swimmers but female ones have more stamina and survive longer...so I guess all depends on when the egg was released. 

It never struck me not o tell my doc. I suppose I just wanted it all out in the open and in my notes, also thinking ahead for a little bundle of joy thinking it's the best for their health if everyone knows what's what.  But i don't know really!]

Wolla your comment re. dome tents made me laugh! My boobs aren't any bigger but are quite sore. I went for a run today (just a gentle one) and put on my usual sports bra and a tight vest top which kept them under control! 

My scan date has been moved to Friday as DH and i couldn't make Thurs so i will be exactly 7 weeks when they scan me. Can't wait and just feel then i will be able to think really positively but have so few symptoms I do have to prepare myself for bad news as well although i do feel positive at the moment. 

We went to a DC Network mtg today, have any of you been to them? It was interesting, generally people there weer those who had got DC children rather than about to or pregnant but still interesting to meet others in the same boat. 

have a nice evening all (DH downstairs cooking salmon risotto, aren't I a lucky girl!)
kx


----------



## viviennef

Hi Kitty, congratulations on your BFP. We've been open about the donor situation with immediate family and friends and we are going to tell Jamie and the new baby when they are old enough the truth although I think I am going to have to get some advice on how exactly to go about that. At your meeting, have any of the other parents already told their children and if so how was their reaction to it? Best of luck with your scan on Friday and don't worry about lack of symptoms. I had very few when I was pregnant with Jamie and didn't believe I was really pregnant till I got my scan.

love Viv xxx


----------



## LiziBee

Wolla -   at 'tents' comment!!

marie - so pleased spotting has stopped!

Kitty - curious about DC meetings, how do we find out if there is one in our area?

24weeks today so we are into the area of viability! 
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Hello girls! 

I'm feeling  abit wobbly today ... thankfully the spotting has gone!   but a 'friend' was on at me about I should be more tired and now I've got myself worried and worked up!! 

My boobs are not sore or grown at all, they are veiny and fully and heavy, but not this awful pain that everyone seems to go on about.  They are tender around the edges, but only when you touch them.  
I do get very tired, and often have a nap in the day, but I take my last pessary at 11pm so often stay up for that and then go to sleep 9which is very early for me, DH and I often don't go ti be until at least 1am!) but by then I am so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open.  
I've also go the odd twinges and the odd wave of sicky feelings.  Oh and I seem to always be starving. 

Why oh why do people make stupid flippant comments, which then make you feel like   for the rest of the day?  I guess because It doesnt seem 'real' doesnt help either!!    

Lizi ~ Congrats on 24 weeks!     

Kitty ~ Good luck for Friday!    Glad the DC meeting was helpful to you. 

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Marie - I didn't feel particularly tired in the early days either and it took a little while for my (.)(.) to go ((.)) ((.))!!
HTH
Lizi.x


----------



## Natalief

Hi Marie

Good to see you "using" the thread  

Just to let you know your preggy signs are exactly what I had.  Boobs only tender at the sides and when touched, not much sickness at the start and I was soooooo hungry (I was convinced I had worms   )

It makes you wonder if these people are your true friends ? I had a "friend" like that once, luckily she has now moved.  She could be such a cow at times.

Take care and the very best of luck with your scan.

Natalie xx


----------



## KittyR

Hi again

In answer to a couple of your questions re. DC Network mtgs - they do one every 6 months or a year I think. This time it was in London but the last one was in Birmingham. I think people travel to them. The whole philosophy of the group is one that supports telling the child and there were some really positive stories about how children had been told (a 14 yr old talked about what he remembered and how he felt now) and reassuring stories about how parents felt exactly the same about their donor conceived chidren as their naturally conceived children (one family had a mixture of the two). It was quite nice meeting other people, there was a whole range there, married couples, lesbian couples, single women and it covers egg, sperm and embryo donation.

The website is http://www.donor-conception-network.org/, worth having a look if you haven't done before. You can join the network for something like £15 and they send you quarterly newsltters with latest news on donor conception, legal stuff etc. Also you can borrow donor conception books from them for free, a kind of postal library.

Silly me wrote my scan was on Fri, it is actually this Weds. I had some awful dreams on Saturday night that I was bleeding and it was all over - I could have cried with relief when I woke up and realised it wasn't true. Still pretty symptom free apart from my soreish boobs, can't wait for Weds to come so I can feel more positive or face up to bad news. 

Anyone scanning on Monday or Tuesday?

kx


----------



## viviennef

Hi Marie, don't pay any attention to other people, easier said than done I know, but everyone's symptoms are different. When I was pregnant with Jamie people kept asking me if I had morning sickness etc and I ended up so worried because I'd only felt slightly queasy on one or two occasions and had no other symptoms at all. This time I felt a lot more queasy but all my symptoms disappeared at 8 weeks at I was so paranoid that something had gone wrong. Luckily my hospital agreed to scan me at 9 weeks to reassure me. You'll feel a lot better once you've had your scan and it will seem more real to you then.

Kitty,thanks for the info on the DC network. I think when the time comes I will try to get some books to help explain things to Jamie and baby no2. Best of luck with your scan on Wednesday.

love Viv xxx


----------



## sweetcaroline

Marie!  Marieeeeeeeeee!!!!!  I am SO DELIGHTED to hear about your BFP, that's just absolutely fan-bloomin-tastic!!!!              

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and can't wait to hear all about it.

loads of love Caroline xxxx


----------



## viviennef

Caroline, Sebastian is lovely, you must be so proud of him. Hope you are all well.

love Viv xxx


----------



## Marielou

Many thanks Caroline    
Sebastien is just gorgeous!!  

Thank you everyone for telling me about your experiances ~ I think I'm still having trouble believing its ME who's pregnant, I feel a bit of an imposter still, almost like this is all just a fantasy!!   

Its great to know others didnt have symptoms this early, but be warned, the closer I get to 11 weeks, when I lost Charlie, the more qustions you'll get!   

Natalie ~ Lovely to 'see' you! Can't believe your baby is 8 months old now     

Marie xx


----------



## LiziBee

Caroline - Sebastian looks gorgeous!!
Marie - you just keep asking those questions, always happy to share what little brain I have!

No surprises for me, hospital confirmed today that I do indeed have SPD (Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction or silly pregnancy disease as DH calls it!) and need to take it easy and buy more pillows! Physio says the pain shouldn't get too much worse if I keep up with exercises and wear the oh-so-attractive support belt she's given me, but has given me the option of crutches! 
Ho-hum!
Lizi.x


----------



## Marielou

Lizi ~ Sorry to hear that  You poor thing!  I hope the support belt gives you some relief 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

New home this way for all you lovely ladies and bumps 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50809.new.html#new


----------

